# First feathers



## CzechCheek (May 27, 2013)

Today I obtained a pigeon to test my 14w/o Vizsla's hunting instincts. This morning he walked 3' from a bunny without noticing. Im a little concerned. The pigeons wings are tied and I was going to have him search it out in the field. I have seen him point briefly before but never sustained. Any training tips? Suggestions on how to get the most out of the bird? I was looking for wings only but ended up with a live pigeon. Lol
Thanks


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

get my pups in the fall when I can get live quail - lock the wings and throw 1 - the pup can do no wrong - take him 2 a area with no distractions - bred 2 hunt & they VV ill - breack 2 birds then 2 gun - after that all U will C is the POINT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Free Professional advice removed by Author.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Plus one on coturnix quail. Those did wonders for my pups drive and retrieving ability. Get a dozen or so off craigs list and use them for the next two weeks. Until your pup is about 16-17 weeks. They are easy to plant in the field. They won't fly far and your pup will chase them down and catch them. Let the pup carry the bird as long as he wants. You should be able to find some Pheasant wings sold at your local big box sporting goods store. Get some of those, tape them to a paint roller and work on retrieving. Throw the paint roller with Pheasant wing down a hall way in your house. This will imprint the retrieve. Soon you will need to progress into more serious bird work. That is when pigeons will become an invaluable tool.


----------



## CzechCheek (May 27, 2013)

Had a great experience introducing the clipped pigeon to Duke last weekend. He has no issues catching it and runs around with it very proud. Will bring it back and drop 50% of the time but doesn't point! How can I get him to point?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

CzechCheek said:


> Had a great experience introducing the clipped pigeon to Duke last weekend. He has no issues catching it and runs around with it very proud. Will bring it back and drop 50% of the time but doesn't point! How can I get him to point?


I let my pups catch carry and mouth birds a few times when young, then I use good flying birds to get them to point/hold point. The pups learn that if they don't point, the bird just flies away.
Some chase and bump birds more than others before they figure it out. Just don't be to quick to flush the birds with a puppy on point. Just stand back, and be quite. If he points great, if he starts to creep, let him. The bird will teach him that getting to close is a bad thing. Most will run after the bird when it flushes, just be quite and let him. He should turn and look at you at some point, that's when you call him back to you, then continue hunting a different area. I place 3-5 birds in a field at a time. It gives them plenty of chances to get it right. I praise things done right, and say nothing if its not.
Away from birds I do yard work with them. Once they have gotten a education from the birds, I blend the two together.


----------

